# The Autosteer Warning Light?



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

I noticed in the (online PDF) Model S manual where it says, "When active, Autosteer requires you to hold the steering wheel. If it does not detect your hands on the steering wheel for a period of time, a flashing white light appears around the instrument panel and the following message is displayed on the instrument panel: Hold Steering Wheel." (Page 74.) (Bjørn Nyland demonstrates this in his "Tesla Model X v.8.0 autopilot long test" at about the :20 minute mark.) Since it looks like our Model 3's will only have 1 center screen, (no binnacle or HUD-I'm trying to be sensitive to those who live in hope ) and assuming the Autosteer feature is available, how or where (or in what form) do you think the "Hold Steering Wheel" warning will appear? Do you think there will be a "flashing something"? I'm curious as to what you think. What say ye?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Charlie W said:


> I noticed in the (online PDF) Model S manual where it says, "When active, Autosteer requires you to hold the steering wheel. If it does not detect your hands on the steering wheel for a period of time, a flashing white light appears around the instrument panel and the following message is displayed on the instrument panel: Hold Steering Wheel." (Page 74.) (Bjørn Nyland demonstrates this in his "Tesla Model X v.8.0 autopilot long test" at about the :20 minute mark.) Since it looks like our Model 3's will only have 1 center screen, (no binnacle or HUD-I'm trying to be sensitive to those who live in hope ) and assuming the Autosteer feature is available, how or where (or in what form) do you think the "Hold Steering Wheel" warning will appear? Do you think there will be a "flashing something"? I'm curious as to what you think. What say ye?


I think it will be a combination of an audible alert and a message on the center screen in the same location where autopilot information will be (presumably near the speedo).


----------

